# Cornwall, Devon or Somerset Shows?



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Does anyone know of any rep shows that will be taking place in any of the above counties in 2009, if not where is the closest show likely to be?

Thanks


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

there might be a show in Cardiff!.


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I was just about to post the exact same thread ! if there arn' t any shows down our way why not!


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

There used to be an expo at Exeter but something went pear-shaped with it so it disappeared...

If the Cardiff one goes ahead, then great, if not the nearest one is probably going to be PRAS in *Portsmouth,* which I think has been confirmed for about 25th October this year?


----------



## Melon08 (Sep 21, 2008)

Its time Newquay got a reptile show :2thumb:


----------



## Alison_Reps (Jan 25, 2009)

Portsmouth show and maybe a Cardiff show are your best bets


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Melon08 said:


> Its time Newquay got a reptile show :2thumb:


I agree!! we so should definatly have one! forget the surfing, bring on the reptiles!!!


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Melon08 said:


> Its time Newquay got a reptile show :2thumb:





Jaymond said:


> I agree!! we so should definatly have one! forget the surfing, bring on the reptiles!!!


I totally agree, maybe we need to start one?!


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

DJSimes said:


> I totally agree, maybe we need to start one?!


Yeah we should, where could we hold it???


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Jaymond said:


> Yeah we should, where could we hold it???


Not sure, I live in the Redruth area, and don't visit Newquay very often, I could possibly ask at Penventon Hotel in Redruth, do you think it would attract much?, Not unless you know of anywhere down your end?


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Umm... well I'm at Newquay college, could always ask about there.

Well I think we'd get alot of people, there's all the people from the Cornwall Reptile owners meetings, plus all the students from college! lol


----------



## tomausten (Feb 12, 2008)

*shows*

There was going to be a show at the livestock market in Exeter but foot and mouth cancelled the show and then the protestors put their boot in and the licence got revoked.

I would like to try and start up a yearly show at the livestock market again now the foot and mouth restrictions are over but it's going to take a bit of funding and a lot of nerve, if there's anyone who wants to give me a hand I could start looking in to it??????


----------



## jonnygti (Apr 23, 2008)

i defo come i only live just over an hour from Newquay


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Yeah I would be interested in helping with that in exeter, I heard about it, but never got a chance to go when it was happening, I did hear through the grape vine that there was no chance it would ever happen again. don't know why, i never did hear the real reason why it got cancelled.

I don't mind where abouts it gets held, i'd drive it for reps! lol

But if somone has a good venue and ideas, I'm willing to put as much time in as i can.


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

tomausten said:


> There was going to be a show at the livestock market in Exeter but foot and mouth cancelled the show and then the protestors put their boot in and the licence got revoked.
> 
> I would like to try and start up a yearly show at the livestock market again now the foot and mouth restrictions are over but it's going to take a bit of funding and a lot of nerve, if there's anyone who wants to give me a hand I could start looking in to it??????


 
What sort of help would you need or want, I might be able to assist, unfortunately I'm about 2 hours away from Exeter, but might be able to assist with phone calls etc if required, let me know


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Just wondering, is there any breeders etc that are in/or close to the Devon/Cornwall that would be willing to attend?


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

bump!


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

I think i would cost alot of money to get off the ground,but would be nice,: victory:


----------



## Melon08 (Sep 21, 2008)

Jaymond said:


> Umm... well I'm at Newquay college, could always ask about there.
> 
> Well I think we'd get alot of people, there's all the people from the Cornwall Reptile owners meetings, plus all the students from college! lol


Would be awesome to get one at the college! Im pretty sure they'd be up for it aswell to be honest, but i wouldn't have a clue where to begin with organising an event like that. Nice thought though. 

If i had transport I'd help out with events in Exeter when i have free time. Need some rep events closer to home. :2thumb: again wouldn't know where to start though :hmm:


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Jaymond said:


> Umm... well I'm at Newquay college, could always ask about there.





Melon08 said:


> Would be awesome to get one at the college! Im pretty sure they'd be up for it aswell to be honest, but i wouldn't have a clue where to begin with organising an event like that. Nice thought though.


Does anyone know any contacts at the college, I'm quite happy to make some calls.........


----------



## Melon08 (Sep 21, 2008)

DJSimes said:


> Does anyone know any contacts at the college, I'm quite happy to make some calls.........


PM'd you the college contact details. 

Goodluck


----------



## Jaymond (May 7, 2008)

Hey, I could speak to my lecturers and see, could always speak to the Head of the Centre.


----------



## DJSimes (Feb 3, 2009)

Jaymond said:


> Hey, I could speak to my lecturers and see, could always speak to the Head of the Centre.


Would appreciate that,I've not even had an aknowledgement of my e-mail!!


----------



## brndn16 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep go straight to Andrew Smart, if you can get an appointment but not sure when you were thinking of holding it but I think from an organisational point of view its probably to late for this year and the chance of get some of the bigger breeds there is slim. 

I’m not entirely sure the college would want to get involved (even if Andy does like his rep’s ) but I would definitely come and have a look might even book a table if it was next year!


----------



## geckomaster (Dec 16, 2008)

*yh dude ill help u with reptile starting in exeter*

:2thumb:

I would like to try and start up a yearly show at the livestock market again now the foot and mouth restrictions are over but it's going to take a bit of funding and a lot of nerve, if there's anyone who wants to give me a hand I could start looking in to it??????[/quote]


yh y not dud im in newton abbot but go to exeter alot we could hold it at the exeter lesiure center near pizza hut but up to u but ill help ll defo


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Mid Somerset Club show on 21st June-see link by incrisis or the forum posts for south west show.:2thumb:


----------

